# Bitte um Aufklärung zur Kühlung von ZOTAC Arctic Storm Grakas



## engine2 (18. Dezember 2019)

*Bitte um Aufklärung zur Kühlung von ZOTAC Arctic Storm Grakas*

Hallo liebe Community,

vor ca. 2 Jahren habe ich mir eine Zotac Geforce GTX980 Ti ArcticStorm für 485 € ergattert, und habe sie ohne Wasserkühlung in Betrieb gehabt. Nun ziehe ich es in Betracht, eine Wasserkühlung für diese Karte anzuschaffen, um die Temperaturen und den Lautstärkepegel zu senken. Mit Wasserkühlungen habe ich leider 0 Erfahrung, und werde nicht ganz schlau daraus, was genau ich dafür brauche. Eine AIO WaKü liegt hier wohl nahe, aber was genau brauche ich da für eine? Bin auf eure Antworten hier gespannt. 

Grüße


----------



## lefskij (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Bitte um Aufklärung zur Kühlung von ZOTAC Arctic Storm Grakas*

Hallo engine2 und herzlich willkommen im Forum,

Deine Karte hat ja schon einen Waterblock vorinstalliert und Du hättest drei Möglichkeiten:

1. Eine All-In-One Lösung kaufen und die Schläuche auf die Stutzen stecken. Das muss natürlich 100%ig passen und jeder Hersteller kann da andere Schlauchdurchmesser nutzen, die nicht genormt sind. Das Problem hierbei ist außerdem, dass die Pumpen der AiO-Lösungen meist im GPU-Kühler integriert sind und Du den ja schon hast und somit ist ein Plug&Play so ohne weiteres wohl nicht möglich.

2. die Basics für eine Custom-Wasserkühlung kaufen und direkt anschließen, dadurch wird die Kühlleistung wohl etwas steigen. Das heißt, dass Du einen AGB (Ausgleichsbehälter), eine Pumpe, etwas Schlauch, einen Radiator mit passenden Lüftern und Kühlflüssigkeit (destilliertes Wasser) benötigst.

3. einen Fullcover Wasserkühler für die Karte kaufen (hier kannst Du Kühler für das sogenannte Referenzdesign der 980 Ti nehmen) und den vorinstallierten abmontieren, die Teile aus Möglichkeit 2. kaufen und verbauen und so die Kühlleistung nochmals etwas steigern.

Also ich würde Dir als Neuling am ehesten zur Möglichkeit 2. raten und falls Du weitere Fragen zum Aufbau hast, sag' bescheid. Wir helfen Dir gern 

Hier findest Du noch einen Test Deiner Karte von Hardwareluxx: Drei Modelle der GeForce GTX 980 Ti im Test - Hardwareluxx


EDIT: Hier sind noch ein paar Vorschläge für Dich:

Es gibt externe Komplettsysteme, die alles für den Anschluß mitbringen: Alphacool Eiswand 360 CPU - Black | Externe Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany.
Hier ist ein externer Radiator mit Pumpe und AGB außerhalb des Gehäuses durch die Schläuche mit der Grafikkarte verbunden. Der Schlauchdurchmesser muss aber auch hier passen - es gibt viele verschiedene - daher solltest Du den Durchmessser der Stecktüllen an der GPU auf jeden Fall vorher messen und hier durchgeben. Es ist auch noch ein CPU Kühler dabei, den Du vielleicht für später aufheben kannst.

Dann könnte man auch auf solche internen Komplett-DIY-Systeme zurückgreifen: EK Water Blocks EK-KIT Classic RGB P360 Wasserkuehlung Kit | DIY Kits CPU | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany oder Alphacool Eissturm Hurricane Copper 45 2x120mm - Komplettset | DIY Kits CPU | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany.
Hier liegt auch jeweils ein Universal-CPU-Kühler bei und Du solltest immer die Radiartorgröße beachten... Je mehr desto besser und leiser wird das System gekühlt. Es gibt eine rudimentäre Faustregel: pro 100 Watt Leistung/Abwärme braucht man einen 120mm Radiator - d.h. dass ein 360er Radiator max. 300 Watt Abwärme bewältigen kann. Das muss dann aber auch nicht leise sein...

Für Deine Karte würde ich also schon einen 360er Radi oder mehr nehmen, damit Du etwas Spielraum hast. Falls Du später auch den Prozessor mitkühlen möchtest, sind weitere Radiatoren nötig (können auch kleiner sein), um auch leise zu sein. Man braucht aber schon recht viel Platz im Case und auch genug lange Lüftermontageplätze, damit alles passt.


----------

